
Ask HN: Examples of C# or Java legacy code - backslash_16
Hi,<p>I&#x27;m putting together a guide (or course, depends on how you look at it) for people who want to self study and get better at 
1. recognizing code smells and poorly designed code 
2. refactoring legacy code
3. then bringing it under tests<p>I <i>am not</i> an expert in any of these and am hoping that pulling all of the material together, creating exercises, and working through them with others will help me and also provide some materials for anyone who wants to do it after us.<p>Do you know of any open source projects or good examples of C# or Java legacy code? I&#x27;m open to other languages but everyone doing this class with us the first time will be primarily experienced in C#.<p>I have searched on GitHub a lot but am only finding code refactoring and TDD katas.<p>Thanks!<p>Edit: Trying to make a list
======
tjalfi
[http://genghis.codeplex.com/](http://genghis.codeplex.com/) would probably
work for this purpose. The CommandLineParser class is particularly in need of
refactoring.

